# Live Plants



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

I need some live plant ideas for my tank. Gotta be something hard enough that they wont eat it up. My Yellow Labs seem to be the only ones that show any interest in the artificial ones I've got now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I have giant vallisneria, and it takes care if itself (and grows like crazy).

Java fern is popular, too, but needs to be attached to rocks/wood, not planted. Java fern is supposed to be unpalatable for most fish, but mine haven't shown any interest in eating or rearranging the vals.

Anubias is sometimes used. It's slow-growing, and needs to be attached like java fern.


----------



## Jet915 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've got all varieties of anubias, java fern and amazon swords. I will occasionally see some leaves nipped but overall my peacocks and haps leave them alone.


----------



## jclark2191 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. This is all pretty consistent with the other information I've looked up, too. I appreciate the input. Im REALLY loving this forum and having so many people to talk to about this stuff.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll second the plant choices above. Even if they don't eat them mbuna will still tend to dig them up and move them round.


----------

